# De'Longhi KG79 professional burr grinder



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Are these any good? I'm only using aeropress and hario V60 so don't need espresso fine grind.

I have a mini hario grinder but don't like it much and the de'longhi appears to be on offer.

De'Longhi KG79 Professional Burr Grinder https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002OHDBQC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_ZJpSwb9A50D9S


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No.

Inconsistent grind (fines) will cause uneven extraction which can cause bitterness and other undesirable flavours. In a way it's actually harder to get a good reasonable priced grinder for brewed because of this.

Keep an eye out for second hand Baratza's and Bunn's.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They aren't great but you will be spending more than 3 times the amount to get something that is any good. Grind quality will likely be worse than your mini mill, or at best similar to.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Damn that's a shame. Does it apply to all cheap electric grinders or just this one in particular? For example theres another I saw at a similar price made by krupps


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It applies to all cheap electric grinders really.

A hand grinder might be a more suitable option, depending how much you grind?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It applies to pretty much all at that price. Bare in mind this is all relative, grinders like these gets loads of 5star reviews from people who are switching from pre ground to using a delonghi or krups to grind whole beans for the first time, for them it tastes great.

It's only when you have started to care about the process and understand what a muddy flavour is that you can begin to notice what a grinder like this is lacking.

What is it about the hario you don't like?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A Porlex handle will go on the Hario mini/slim, longer & beefier than the Hario handle, makes life a little easier. For smaller V60 & Aeropress doses the mini isn't bad.

A bigger, more aggressive hand grinder like a Lido or Made by Knock will grind much faster, handle bigger doses & coarser grinds better.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

My issue with the Hario is it seems to snag a lot causing a jerk so even with the silicone base it wobbles, secondly due to how wide it is i feel its awkward to hold properly has I'm turning the handle and trying to control it when it does snag. I wish I had ordered the Porlex instead. I may well just get a Porlex.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

And I only grind like 30g a day max but its just isn't a nice piece of equipment to use each time in my opinion.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Save up and get a Feldgrind, it oozes quality.


----------



## delgag64 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> Damn that's a shame. Does it apply to all cheap electric grinders or just this one in particular? For example theres another I saw at a similar price made by krupps


I've used the Krups one you refer to for several years now. Clearly it's no match for what you can get if you're prepared to spend into the hundreds of pounds, but I've always found it to be pretty decent. And contrary to several reviews online, I've found it to be pretty hard wearing even if the button on the front does get a little sticky after a while.


----------

